# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبيات شعرية عن الموت

## كمال أحمد

خور الموت أتى      قال لي هيا فقم
قلت إني واهن      منذ شهر لم أنم
قال ما مر يسير     ما سيأتي فيه غم
أنت مردود لحال      فيه يشتد الألم
فيه آهات وويل      وسواد مدلهم
قلت إني لا أطيق     كل ذا قال نعم
بغيتي أني أراك     تبتغي الموت ولم
بغيتي أن تعلم الحالُ غدا قيح ودم
بغيتي نار الفراق     أن تجيء وتعم
ليس عندي رحمة    لا ولا عندي رحم
كلكم عندي سواء     هل ترى هذا يذم

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

بارك الله فيك.
فليكن هذا الموضوع لجمع هذه الأبيات فإنها مفيدة في الخطب والمواعظ.
خويلد بن خالد ين محرث أبوذؤيب من بني هذيل بن مدركة المضري
شاعر مخضرم ، قال:
وَإِذا المَنِيَّةُ أَنشَبَت أَظفارَها*** أَلفَيتَ كُلَّ تَميمَةٍ لا تَنفَعُ

----------


## مصطفى مدني

وهذا من عندي 
الموت جان والثمار نفوسنا .... ما عذره في تركه خير الجنى

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

هو الموت ما منه ملاذ ومهرب ***متى حُط ذا عن نعشه ذاك يركب 
نؤمل آمالا ونرجو نتاجها *** وإن الردى مما نرجيه أقرب 
ونبني القصور المشمخرات في الهوا***وفي ظننا أنا نموت وتخرب

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

وفي البداية والنهاية:
وقال الفضيل: استدعاني الرشيد يوما وقد زخرف منازله وأكثر الطعام والشراب واللذات فيها، ثم استدعى أبا العتاهية فقال له: صف لنا ما نحن فيه من العيش والنعم فقال:
 عش ما بدا لك سالما * في ظل شاهقة القصور
 تسعى عليك بما اشتهي * ت لدى الرواح إلى البكور
 فإذا النفوس تقعقعت * عن ضيق حشرجة الصدور
 فهناك تعلم موقنا * ما كنت إلا في غرور
 قال: فبكى الرشيد بكاء كثيرا شديدا.
فقال له الفضل بن يحيى: دعا أمير المؤمنين تسره فأحزنته ؟ فقال له الرشيد: دعه فإنه رآنا في عمى فكره أن يزيدنا عمى.

----------


## مصطفى مدني

ما في الحياة بقاء .... ما في الحياة ثبوت 
نبني البيوت وحتما ... تنهار تلك البيوت 
تموت كل البرايا... سبحان من لا يموت

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

ولابن الجوزي- رحمه الله تعالى -فيما أظن- :
عِشتَ وَظِلُّ الشَبابِ مَمدُودُ ... وَالغُصنُ يَهتَزُّ وَالصَبا رُودُ
فَأَقبَلَ الشَيبُ في عَساكِرِهِ ... أُسودُ غابٍ فَغابَت السودُ
كُنتَ في ظُلمَةٍ فَأشرَقَ فَجرُ المَشيـ ... ـبِ فَاللَيلُ عَنهُ مَطرودُ
قَد مَيَّسَ الغُصُنُ في نَضارَتِهِ ... لَكِنَّهُ بَعدَ أَن ذَوَت عَودُ
وَجاءَكَ المَوتُ فَانتَظِرهُ وَذا العُمـ ... رُ يَسيرُ وَالسَيرُ مَعدودُ
لا بُدَّ مِن مُزعِجٍ عَلى غَرَرٍ ... هَيهاتَ بابُ البَقاءِ مَسدودُ
تَرَحَّل عَن كُلِّ مَا تَخلُفُهُ ... وَيَأكُلُ الجِسمُ في البِلى الدُودُ
نَعَم وَيَمحو الثَرى مَحاسِنَهُ ... لا تُعرَفُ البيضُ فيهِ وَالسودُوَالسَمعُ قَد صُمَّ عَن مَواعِظِهِ ... وَالجَهلُ فاشٍ وَالقَلبُ جُلمودُ

----------


## مصطفى مدني

ولطرفة 
لعمرك إن الموت ما أخطأ الفتى..... لكالطول المرخى وثنياه باليد 
أرى الموت يعتام الكرام ويصطفي ....عقيلة مال الفاحش المتشدد

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

وفي العقد الفريد:
تمثّلَ معاوية عند الموت بهذا البيت:
هُو الموتُ لا مَنْجَى من الموت والذي ... نُحاذِر بعد الموت أَنْكَى وأَفْظَعُ

----------


## كمال أحمد

وتمثلت السيدة عائشة بهذا البيت عند موت أبيها رضي الله عنه:
وأبيض يستسقى الغمام بوجهه ربيع اليتامى عصمة للأرامل
فقال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه ذاك والله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وتمثل معاوية - وقيل: الوليد بن عبد الملك - بهذين البيتين:
وتجلدي للشامتين أريهم أني لريب الدهر لا أتضعضع
وإذا المنية أنشبت أظفارها ألفيت كل تميمة لا تنفع
ومن ذلك أيضا:
نموت وأيامنا تذهب ونلعب والموت لا يلعب
عجبت لذي لعب قد لها عجبت وما لي لا أعجب
أيلهو ويلعب من نفسه تموت وأيامه تذهب
أرى الليل يطلبنا والنهار وليس لنا منهما مهرب
وكل له مدة تنقضي وكل له اثر يكتب
وقال الآخر:
أتيت القبور فناديتها …فأين المعظم والمحتقر
فصمّوا جميعاً فما مخبر …وماتوا جميعاً ومات الخبر
تروح وتغدو بنات الثرى……فتفني محاسن تلك الصور
فيا سائلي عن أناس مضوا ……أما لك فيمن مضى معتبر
وقال الآخر:
فلو أنا إذا متنا تركنا ……لكان الموت غاية كل حي
ولكنا إذا متنا بعثنا ……ونسأل بعده عن كل شي
وقال الآخر:
ولدتك أمك يا ابن آدم باكياً …والناس حولك يضحكون سروراً
فاعمل لنفسك أن تكون إذا بكوا …في يوم موتك ضاحكاً مسروراً
وقال الآخر:
فارقت موضع مرقدي……يوماً ففارقني السكون
القبر أول لليلة ……بالله قل لي ما يكون
وقال الآخر:
والله لو عاش الفتى في عمره ……ألفاً من الأعوام مالك أمره
متنعماً فيها بكل لذيذة ……متلذذاً فيها بسكنى قصره
لا يعتريه الهم طول حياته ……كلا ولا ترد الهموم بصدره
ما كان ذلك كله في أن يفي …بمبيت أول ليلةٍ في قبره
وهذان البيتان اللذان تمثل بهما سيبويه عند موته:
يؤمل دنيا لتبقى له فوافى المنية دون الأمل
حثيثا يروي أصول الفسيل فعاش الفسيل ومات الرجل

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> وتمثلت السيدة عائشة بهذا البيت عند موت أبيها رضي الله عنه:
> وأبيض يستسقى الغمام بوجهه ربيع اليتامى عصمة للأرامل


هذه عجيبة !
قطعا وقع خطأ في اللصق والنسخ !
وبيت أم المؤمنين الذي قالته عند أبيها :
نقله ابن الأثير في الكامل في التاريخ :
( قال أبو بكر بن حفص بن عمر: لما حضرت أبا بكر الوفاة حضرته عائشة وهو يعالج الموت فتمثلت:
لعمرك ما يغني الثراء عن الفتى ... إذا حشرجت يوماً وضاق بها الصدر
فنظر إليها كالغضبان ثم قال: ليس كذلك ولكن (جاءت سكرة الموت بالحق ذلك ما كنت منه تحيد) ق:!رضي الله عنه)اهـ.

----------


## مصطفى مدني

لا أكره الموت لكني أسائله ......هل ذقت ما أنت بالإنسان فاعله

----------


## كمال أحمد

هذه عجيبة !

قطعا وقع خطأ في اللصق والنسخ !
وما العجب في ذلك هذه رواية وهذه رواية والرواية لا تدفع بالرواية. أليس كذلك؟

----------


## كمال أحمد

ركوبُك النعشُ يُنْسِيكَ الرُّكُوبَ إلى ... مَا كُنْتَ تَرْكَبُ مِنْ نَعْلٍ ومَنِ فَرَسِ
تَرْجُو النَّجَاةَ وَلَمْ تَسْلُكْ طَرِيَقَتَهَا ... إنَّ السَّفَينَةَ لاَ تَجْرِيَ علَى يَبَسِ
وقوله:
الموت كأس وكل الناس شاربه...يا ليت شعري بعد الموت ما الدار
الدار دار نعيم إن عملت بما...يرضي الإله وإن خالفت فالنار
هما محلان ما للمرء غيرهما...فاختر لنفسك أي الدار تختار

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> هذه عجيبة !
> 
> قطعا وقع خطأ في اللصق والنسخ !
> 
> وما العجب في ذلك هذه رواية وهذه رواية والرواية لا تدفع بالرواية. أليس كذلك؟


بلى ؛ أحسنت ،فلقد عجلتُ.

----------

